# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) >  Опыт использования китайских мат. плат для Xeon

## Akaruz

Подскажите есть ли у кого опыт использования noname материнок с али ?
много кто говорит что проблемы обеспечены но конкретики нет.
планирую использовать примерно такую связку:
https://aliexpress.ru/item/1005001431965342.html
https://ewc.ru/catalog/E5-2696v4.html x 2

----------


## seoplace

при такой стоимости камней нельзя взять нормальную мать?

----------


## Akaruz

ссылка на процы для примера, покупать буду скорее всего на авите БУшные

----------


## seoplace

у знакомого стоит Atermiter X79G с али с 2мя камнями, e5 2678v3 вроде бы, около года юзает, вообще никаких проблем, но он не играет, от слова вообще

----------

